# Is it possible to hook up my Electric Guitar Amp to my PC? If so how?



## boomers rule (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi,

It is a 20 watt small Amp, could I use it along with my speakers and such?


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, it`s a possible through headphone`s connector or ext. loudspeaker.
Put the cable in the *line in* at PC.


----------



## boomers rule (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't understand could you be more specific?


----------



## Cyntrox (May 11, 2009)

Do you want to use the amp as a speaker? I suppose it's theoretically possible, but I doubt you'll get a good sound quality.

Anyways, it should be simple. Just get an adapter from full inch jack (which most musical equipment uses) to quarter inch jack (which your computer uses). Then you plug one end of the cable you usually connect your guitar to your amp with into the amp, and the other one into the adapter. Then you plug the other side of the adapter into your pc.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

What are you trying to accomplish?

I can not see why you would want to connect to a PC

My first guitar I hooked up to my stereo until I bought a guitar amp.

Are you trying to copy something from the guitar onto the PC??


----------

